# Switzerland: Zermatt and Grindelwald



## NoMud (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi there.
I'm heading over to Zermatt with my GF to do some hiking/climbing, but was hoping to be able to some biking too. Does anyone know if there's any riding to be had around these 2 areas. I'd need to rent a bike there - would that be available? Any good websites/contact info would be very helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Zermatt:
You can rent bikes at Bayard (think they rent Kona's), check there site www.bayardzermatt.ch. For info on the trails check www.taesch.ch/d/adventure.html but go chat with the guys at Bayard for the intresting stuff.

Grindelwald:
I know there is a bike shop in Grindelwald that rents out bikes but I can't remember the name of the shop. Think you must be able to find some info on the Grindelwald www since mtb is quite a thing there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

NoMud said:


> Hi there.
> I'm heading over to Zermatt with my GF to do some hiking/climbing, but was hoping to be able to some biking too. Does anyone know if there's any riding to be had around these 2 areas. I'd need to rent a bike there - would that be available? Any good websites/contact info would be very helpful.
> Thanks!


Grindelwald:
Have a look at
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=108186
I wrote a few lines there

[email protected]


----------



## diamondo (Feb 15, 2006)

NoMud said:


> Hi there.
> I'm heading over to Zermatt with my GF to do some hiking/climbing, but was hoping to be able to some biking too. Does anyone know if there's any riding to be had around these 2 areas. I'd need to rent a bike there - would that be available? Any good websites/contact info would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


Zermatt - loads of places to rent, cost reasonable. you can hire hard tails to full on free ride, XC whippets and more, tend to stay with Kona's, cannondales, Scott but all are maintained - you also get bag with pucture kit & mini tools.

also for Zermatt check out http://www.otp.co.uk/Summer/summer1bike.htm Chris and Al are great guides and can be found at the northwall bar across the river from the church 2nd right... they've been the a while and know the secret trails that are truley awesome!!! 3800meters of vertical decent if your up for it!

happy trails


----------

